

Ask pg: Can someone else use my startup school invite? - prashantdesale

I and my friend both were accepted for startup school on April 19th. We were so much looking forward to attend but due to some emergency situation we both will not be able to attend. (We are still trying to figure out if we can.)<p>Can we change our RSVP at http://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp ?<p>We both feel that if we can not attend then someone else should benefit.<p>Thanks
======
pg
_Can we change our RSVP at<http://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp> _

Yes

Or if you want to send someone in your place, just tell them to use your name.

------
prashantdesale
Sure,

colellm, wavesplash,

Send me email at prashantdesale@yahoo.com

or give me your emails. I will give you the names

Thanks

------
wavesplash
You can send one of 'em my way.

------
colellm
Me too - I will go

